# Getting better...



## VictorZ06 (Jan 1, 2016)

After a VERY long hard past couple of months dealing with my numerous back issues. Not going to get into them all again right now, but the GH, Test, Deca and a but of Tren really put me back on spot. I'm still 10lbs shy of where I want to be, but my bf is still in the single digits. Lots of shit I can't do in the gym, but the GH and the Test/Deca/Tren really did help. I guess the drol helped me out in the start as well, but I'm starting to put it all back. Once I'm back to where I want to be, I'm just going to roll with GH and maybe test. A little tren or var for the summer. The GH really helped with my injuries and helped me push thru sets I couldn't think I would do.I kept waiting to hear a part of my body "snap" but no...I'm all good. I'm at 230 right now, I'll be happy when I hit 240, than go all natty with just GH. Switch up the diet and training a bit, and just hope to keep what I have. Oh, and how could I forget? PROVIRON!!! 100mg ED! I will AlWAYS run that shit.


/V


----------



## Riles (Jan 1, 2016)

Glad things are turning around, fingers crossed that this year is better than last


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 2, 2016)

keep pushing thru it, its all you can do bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep, New Year resolution, get bigger?faster...stronger. lol



/V


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 2, 2016)

230, single digit bf god damn. You're a machine Vic! Happy New Years big guy!  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Jan 2, 2016)

Glad to hear man! You got disss


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 4, 2016)

vic and I have all ways been tight on here I hope you keep getting better my friend


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good for you! Hope you can get better!


----------



## devildogusmc (Jan 5, 2016)

100mg/day Proviron is a great dose! Love it there myself. Have gone to 150mg, but 100 works well. Still can't believe the U.S. hasnt tried to get this lifesaver here for pct, but since it's for males, and knowing we're an endangered species, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2016)

devildogusmc said:


> 100mg/day Proviron is a great dose! Love it there myself. Have gone to 150mg, but 100 works well. Still can't believe the U.S. hasnt tried to get this lifesaver here for pct, but since it's for males, and knowing we're an endangered species, I won't hold my breath.




I would love to run 100mg/day, but the price though..


----------



## devildogusmc (Jan 5, 2016)

Intense said:


> I would love to run 100mg/day, but the price though..



Does suck these days as the Chinese Proviron powders are cut, and the brand Proviron costs too much to use at the correct dose. I understand completely. Am a former NPC and NABBA competitor. I ALWAYS used brand name Proviron up to stage. These days, I'm considering the Chinese raw Proviron, but won't be surprised when my 50mg caps turn out to feel like a 25mg brand dose, and my doses become a guessing game... I'd gladly take the 1990's back vs what we've got now...


----------



## Vision (Jan 6, 2016)

Good to see you back Vic... stay strong man...


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to see you're back Vic. I sent you a pm.


----------



## sar012977 (Jan 9, 2016)

Vic, your still a beast my friend.. I been a member for a while and just getting back on ... started new business and had some children and been out of mix for a while bro.. your still going strong and looking large my friend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2016)

Great to see you back at it Vic. The answer is ALWAYS proviron!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys, hard getting back into the swing of the things. The sups def helping a big time. And yes, proviron is fuckn king. I remember raving about it here a few years ago when I was using it at 150mg ED. Shit was off the hook...I know a lot of guys that tried it at high doses as well and fell in love with the stuff. It's really great at keeping you dry as fuck. I can actually drop the AI down a bit when running high doses of proviron. Combined with HGH, shit is off the hook. I could do well on my Greytops and proviron alone after this run, that's all I will be using. Well...maybe not. I might just add a little bit of tren in the summer, tren ace will always be my best friend. Back is getting stronger, so I am able to do things I wasn't able to in the past. I shouldn't be squatting, but if I don't squat, I don't grow...same with deads. Feels good to be back on top of shit again?.for the most part. Life certainly has it's ups and downs. One day at a time?I still help guys in my gym, I'll always love the lifestyle.


/V


----------



## stillatit (Mar 10, 2016)

What up big daddy,  been recovering from rotator cuff & labrum surgery here    Last i saw you were doing a MONSTER cycle. You see it through my man or back issues kill it?   Sounds like you good right now. Just cruising around figured i chime in bro. Hope all is well my friend !!!


----------

